
Ask HN: What are your favorite podcast episodes, and who might enjoy them? - arikr
Some of mine:<p>Tim Ferriss with Naval Ravikant, also Naval with Shane Parrish&#x2F;Farnam Street - who: people interested in business, philosophy, and self-improvement<p>Austin Allred with on IndieHackers - who: people who want to hear about a cool business and a thoughtful founder<p>Tim Ferriss with James Fadiman - people interested in psychedelics
======
yoshamano
Revisionist History - McDonald's Broke My Heart

The copy on the website does a much better job explaining the episode than I
could.

"McDonald’s used to make the best fast food french fries in the world — until
they changed their recipe in 1990. Revisionist History travels to the top food
R&D lab in the country to discover what was lost, and why for the past
generation we’ve been eating french fries that taste like cardboard."

I like all of the episodes, but this is a fun one to dig into if you've never
listened before. Most of the episodes are more serious than this one.

[http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/19-mcdonalds-broke-
my...](http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/19-mcdonalds-broke-my-heart)

~~~
blain_the_train
Is it because people will keep coming back for bland food?

~~~
paulcole
> why for the past generation we’ve been eating french fries that taste like
> cardboard

We could both listen to the podcast but I'll guess and say it's because they
don't use beef tallow in their fries anymore after vegetarians complained.

------
34c13
Darknet Diaries EP 6 - Beirut Bank Job with Jayson E. Street - who: people who
are interested in physical security and human factor security.

[https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/6/](https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/6/)

Darknet Diaries EP 7,8 - Manfred: Hacking Online Video Games for Fun - who:
people who want to know why application security and input validation is so
damn important

[https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/7/](https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/7/)

Darknet Diaries EP9: The Rise and Fall of Mt. Gox - who: for those who want to
understand what happened with all the bitcoins in mt gox

[https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/9/](https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/9/)

There are many security podcasts out there but there are few that are as
thrilling as the darknet diaries.

~~~
AndrewStephens
Never heard of this podcast before. Thanks for sharing it.

------
andrei_says_
Framelab with linguist George Lakoff if you would like to understand the
(hidden) logic behind the seemingly insane political speech, including
presidential tweets.

Also, on the huge impact of and practice of framing conversations and
arguments.

Opened my eyes in many ways.

I’d start with the first episode:
[https://overcast.fm/+LU9RmhR6s](https://overcast.fm/+LU9RmhR6s)

------
hoare
I really enjoy listening to hardcore history by Dan Carlin. Which is, no
surprise, about history:) You could almost forget it's not an audio book from
audible but a history podcast

~~~
eurticket
A follow up for people that enjoy hardcore history, would be The History Of
Rome by Mike Duncan. All of The History of Rome is available on Youtube,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItwGz43a_ak&list=PLmhKTejvqn...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItwGz43a_ak&list=PLmhKTejvqnoOrQOcTY-
pxN00BOZTGSWc3)

It's really great that it's on YT because it allows you to listen to the
podcast at a faster speed.

------
ng-user
Recently, David Goggins on the JRE (Joe Rogan Experience).

I had no idea of this man's story prior to listening to the 2 hour podcast. It
really sheds light on his incredible work ethic.

~~~
jrjames83
JRE did a good job with that interview. He has some good recent interviews on
Jim Rome and Mark Divine (Sealfit). Definitely a good listen once or twice a
month to hammer home a proper state of mind.

------
Jaepa
The Changelog - Building an Artificial Pancreas with Elixir and Nerves

I'm not sure why I found this so fascinating, but I did. The topic was about
monitoring and managing Type 1 Diabetes with a homebrew Raspberry Pi.

[https://changelog.com/podcast/261](https://changelog.com/podcast/261)

Also TechDirt - "Copyright, Music & 'Theft'"

------
akuji1993
First of, the episodes that Jerry Colonna took part in in Gimlet Media's
podcasts, which are:

[https://www.gimletmedia.com/startup/shadowed-qualities-
seaso...](https://www.gimletmedia.com/startup/shadowed-qualities-
season-4-episode-3)

[https://www.gimletmedia.com/startup/running-a-family-and-
a-b...](https://www.gimletmedia.com/startup/running-a-family-and-a-business-
season-5-episode-4)

[https://www.gimletmedia.com/startup/sell-apartment-keep-
star...](https://www.gimletmedia.com/startup/sell-apartment-keep-startup-
season-6-episode-3)

And then I'd recommend Jerry's own podcast series: The Reboot Podcast

------
keane
Erwin McManus – The Problem With Love

[http://pca.st/episode/43d50de0-b75b-0133-2e57-6dc413d6d41d](http://pca.st/episode/43d50de0-b75b-0133-2e57-6dc413d6d41d)

Erwin McManus – Don't Give Up Your Freedom

[https://castbox.fm/episode/Don't-Give-Up-Your-Freedom-
id5651...](https://castbox.fm/episode/Don't-Give-Up-Your-Freedom-
id5651-id67098044?country=us)

Erwin McManus – Why Jesus?

[https://castbox.fm/episode/Why-
Jesus%3F-id5651-id655230?coun...](https://castbox.fm/episode/Why-
Jesus%3F-id5651-id655230?country=us)

------
timlangeman
Here are two of my favorite Freakonomics podcasts:

1) Improving Social Trust would help the economy as much as a tax cut.

[http://freakonomics.com/podcast/trust-me-
rebroadcast-2/](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/trust-me-rebroadcast-2/)

2) We underestimate our "tailwinds" and overestimate our "headwinds". This
relates to many discussions, including issues of privilege:

[http://freakonomics.com/podcast/life-hard-
rebroadcast-2/](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/life-hard-rebroadcast-2/)

------
akihan
If you're fascinated by Supreme Court cases, I can't recommend highly enough
Radiolab's More Perfect. They really open up your eyes into why cases were
decided in that manner and the history behind the cases!

This podcast on the Commerce Clause is my favorite so far.

[http://www.radiolab.org/story/radiolab-presents-more-
perfect...](http://www.radiolab.org/story/radiolab-presents-more-perfect-one-
nation-under-money/)

------
sheppards
The wide-ranging podcasts/lectures hosted through the Long Now Foundation
([http://longnow.org/](http://longnow.org/)) are certainly worth exploring...

And nobody mentioned Cheap Astronomy yet
([http://www.cheapastro.com](http://www.cheapastro.com)) . Go for the physics
and astronomy, stay for the great accent...

------
jonmurphy1618
Web3 with Fabian Vogelsteller by Software Engineering Daily
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/)

Releases episodes 5 days a week, 40-60mins long, all related to software
engineering but range from business development to blockchain backend.

The episodes are very structured which I really like but some interesting
subjects are cut short to maintain the intended structure.

------
Sonnol53
Recode Decode- Interviews with leaders in tech (sometimes politics and
entertainment) to talk about modern issues revolving the tech industry.

------
b3lvedere
Unfriend Me:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/unfriend-
me/id1290475944...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/unfriend-
me/id1290475944?mt=2)

[http://feeds.frogpants.com/unfriendme_feed.xml](http://feeds.frogpants.com/unfriendme_feed.xml)

Touchy topics civily discussed.

------
AndrewStephens
I am going to shamelessly link to a blog post where I answered this exact
question.

[https://sheep.horse/2018/3/podcasts_worth_listening_to.html](https://sheep.horse/2018/3/podcasts_worth_listening_to.html)

My interests tend towards history, film, and music.

------
tbihl
Econtalk with Chuck Marohn of Strong Towns: an eye-opening discussion on why
American towns and suburbs have their car-dominated form.

Conversations with Tyler -- Ben Sasse

I recommend listening to lots of econtalk, strong towns (I prefer the earlier
ones), and conversations with Tyler.

------
tmaly
There were quite a few on the Tim Ferriss podcast that I enjoyed, but I did
not have a great way to bookmark them.

I did share them with friends.

The Startup Chat with Steli and Hiten also had some great short episodes.

If you like Seth Godin, he has a new podcast called Akimbo that I have really
enjoyed.

------
Sonnol53
Still Processing - Those who enjoy watching movies and talking about tech and
thinking one step further about cultural impact/ implications of how movies/
tech are portrayed.

------
pimlottc
Meta note: OP is asking for specific episodes, not just podcasts.

------
KahlerRockwell
Programmer Throwdown is pretty solid.. I don't have a favorite episode but
they guys are great

~~~
shmulkey18
I think you're referring to _Programming_ Throwdown
([http://www.programmingthrowdown.com/](http://www.programmingthrowdown.com/)).

------
sdca
Jim Florentine's podcast has pretty good commentary on cringey social media
posting trends.

------
lgunsch
To Be Continuous, by Heavybit - who: software developers, project managers,
startup-founders

------
kleer001
Excellent question.

Joe Rogan and Jordan Peterson. (helped comb up some memes I had)(man, that
politics is hairy like dreadlocks, like a relegion)

The Prisoner's dilemma on Radiolab. (opened up my 3rd eye, otherwise I can't
stand their over-production)

------
michaelmcmillan
Waking Up with Sam Harris. Fascinating conversations for anyone who likes to
have their mind changed.

